# Hello from San Antonio! (Kara-Ho Kempo)



## RodOfDestiny (Oct 6, 2020)

Hello everyone!
I've been over at KenpoTalk for a couple months, thought I'd expand a bit. 

I moved to San Antonio, Texas from Milwaukee, Wisconsin about 2 years ago and started private lessons in Professor Chow's Kara-Ho Kempo about 5 months ago. It has been a transformative experience! In that time I have tested for my 11th Kyu and am not far at all from testing for my 10th. But most important of all, I'm MUCH healthier and happier! I'm losing weight while putting on muscle, adding bodyweight exercises and couple-mile walks with the dog wearing 10lbs+.4-5 days a week.

I credit Sensei Dan's videos on The Art of One Dojo YouTube channel with changing my opinion on the "Kenpo/Kempo" family of arts that came out of Hawaii; I was obsessed with "old" and "original" arts. Unfortunately In this big city there are few Kenpo options; there is a Chinese/American Kenpo dojo, a Kenpo 5.0 dojo (almost went there) and the sensei i was lucky enough to find. A 4th Degree Black Belt in our system who was kind enough to register with the Kara-Ho website despite not teaching professionally; I am Sensei Juan's first and only full-time student and I feel incredibly blessed.

I would especially love to find other practitioners in our system to talk to, but otherwise just thank you for having me!


----------



## Buka (Oct 7, 2020)

Welcome to Martial Talk, brother.  Hope you enjoy it.

I'm sure you'll find plenty of talk about your art. We tend to talk a lot here.


----------



## Brian King (Oct 7, 2020)

Welcome to Martial Talk


----------



## _Simon_ (Oct 8, 2020)

Welcome to the forum RodofDestiny! Great to have ya here!

Ah I love Dan's vids, loved his series recently on the origins of Shotokan, he does great vids.

Ah love the enthusiasm, enjoy your stay here


----------



## RodOfDestiny (Oct 8, 2020)

*Nevermind, I figured it out lol. Sorry!*

Can anyone please tell me how to search topics/keywords? When I click on the search window it only lets me look for member names.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Oct 8, 2020)

RodOfDestiny said:


> *Nevermind, I figured it out lol. Sorry!*
> 
> Can anyone please tell me how to search topics/keywords? When I click on the search window it only lets me look for member names.


Type in the search area itself (above the checkbox that says search titles only). Type whatever keyword you want and press enter.


----------

